
Excerpts of Apple Executives' Senate Committee Testimony on Tax Policy - IgorPartola
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/05/21/excerpts-of-apple-executives-senate-committee-testimony-on-tax-policy/
======
Shivetya
Rand Paul was flat out awesome.

Until Congress can stop using the tax system as a means of social engineering
it will always be gamed by those who can extract the most from the rule
makers.

------
youngerdryas
Apple as usual is a class act, the pinnacle of American ingenuity.

